# Queen Plam proximity to slab foundation



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a queen palm planted 2 ' from my home (planted 10 years ago). The house has a concrete slab. The gardner says that the queen palm roots won't afect the foundation. Is this right?


----------



## HSMRick (Feb 24, 2004)

*HSMRick thinks*



Unregistered said:


> I have a queen palm planted 2 ' from my home (planted 10 years ago). The house has a concrete slab. The gardner says that the queen palm roots won't afect the foundation. Is this right?


I live in canada. and anything planted that close here, almost always manages to start cracking and eventually leaks. I also belive that any wall climbers on the outside of a house are bad news.


----------



## ABA Const (Mar 6, 2004)

palm trees tend not to have such a wide spreading root structure you should be ok


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Palm trees have many small roots that grow around things. They do not exert the pressure from growth that other trees do when their roots expand in diameter.
You're ok.


----------



## Black Water (Jul 23, 2004)

Your fine as far as the root damage, but Queen palms have a span of 20 to 30 feet. You said 2' from the house? Hopefully they installed one over the roof line.


----------



## MistyMountain (Nov 20, 2004)

I agree with BlackWater any tree that close to the house is too close.Should not have been planted there because of size if not because of roots.


----------

